# Amitriptyline



## newbs (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been having problems with my left leg, pain and twitching/vibrating nerves for a few weeks, along with numbness and pins and needles.  I think I posted a couple of weeks back but can't find the thread.  Anyway, I saw my GP and he prescribed me Amitriptyline.  For some reason, I am really nervous about it taking it so haven't done so.  I don't know what's stopping me but I can't bring myself to take it.  Also, it says to take at night but it is during the day that I get most of the problems, it doesn't keep me awake.  Anyone on Amitriptyline/any advice appreciated.

I am hoping it's a trapped nerve or something similar, rather than diabetic neuropathy.  How do you find out which it is?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 11, 2015)

I can understand your reluctance newbs. Despite the assertion that it doesn't cause dependency in very low doses, I took it some years ago and I took me ages to be able to sleep properly once off it. And it leaves you very dry and a bit groggy on a morning I found. 

But it's a godsend to people who need it and it can help with muscle/nerve pain and arthritis. It's primary use is in treatment of depression and anxiety.

I'd be pushing for more diagnostics than just treatment. I'd want to establish the underlying cause. I had an MRI scan. This link explains the EMG and nerve conduction tests that can be done to establish reasons for the problem. I'm not sure whether your GP would arrange these. He's probably diagnosed on the basis of your presenting symptoms. Good luck! 

http://www.webmd.com/brain/electromyogram-emg-and-nerve-conduction-studies


----------



## newbs (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Amigo, the link is very informative too.  

I think I will have to book another appointment with my GP to see if I can find out what is going on.


----------



## Lindarose (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi newbs. 
I was prescribed amitriptyline a few weeks ago for painful joints etc. At a low dose I believe it's supposed to help by relaxing you and giving you better sleep though at much higher doses its an anti depressant. Like you I wasn't keen as hate taking medication when there isn't a specific diagnosis. But I thought I had better give it a go.  
Because of shift work I didn't take it regularly and after just over a week stopped. I really didn't notice any difference in symptoms but maybe didn't take it for long enough?  Fortunately I was also referred to rheumatology and am awaiting a knee MRI scan and other tests and feel hopeful of a diagnosis. 
Good luck in getting a referral or more testing.


----------



## Flower (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi newbs

I was prescribed 10mg amitriptyline for neuropathic pain quite a few years ago. I also didn't want to take it as wasn't sure how it might help nerve pain or affect me. In the end I did start to take it and it did dampen down the level of nerve pain I was getting through my leg and foot. It's taken in the evening as it's a sedative and can cause drowsiness although the dose for neuropathic pain is low and I can't recall it having much effect on me other than calming down the pain I was getting.

I hope your GP can give your further help to establish the reason for the pain you are getting and if you do start the drug that it gives you some relief. Good luck.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 11, 2015)

My other concern about amitriptyline is in terms of people who need to check levels through the night. It made me very sleepy and groggy and I'd probably have struggled if this had been necessary. And alcohol needs to be avoided because it intensifies the effect significantly.


----------



## Hayth22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi newbs I have taken amitriptyline for quite a few years to help me sleep I have to take 50 mg normally about two hours before bed I personally have not had a problem with it and my mum takes the same ( as well as a whole cupboard of other tablets lol ) as she's always found it ok x


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi newbs i agree with amigo it does leave you feeling a little groggy in the morning. I have been taking this drug low dose every night for over a year because it relaxes muscles and nerves as i had severe back pain prior to my 2 operations


----------



## newbs (Aug 12, 2015)

Amigo said:


> My other concern about amitriptyline is in terms of people who need to check levels through the night. It made me very sleepy and groggy and I'd probably have struggled if this had been necessary. And alcohol needs to be avoided because it intensifies the effect significantly.



This concerns me as I do struggle to wake when hypo in the night anyway, you know the feeling - you know you're hypo but can't wake up enough to sort it - that tends to go on for a good while before I manage to get myself awake.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 12, 2015)

I was prescribed this years ago to help me sleep - it didn't help and I was only groggy in the morning due to lack of sleep. No other side effects but I stopped taking it as it wasn't working. This drug seems to be prescribed for many different conditions from what I can gather.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi. My wife had this for her frozen shoulder a few years back at low dose. It was an excellent pain killer and for her had no side effects. So, worth a try?


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 13, 2015)

I found the same to Dave great to relax the pain


----------



## newbs (Aug 13, 2015)

I saw a GP this morning who was a lot more thorough, and thinks it is an S1 nerve entrapment.  She moved my leg around and pressed in various places and feels sure that it is this, rather than neuropathy, as she said with neuropathy it starts at the bottom and works its way up the leg, rather than the other way around.  

I have been given Gabapentin to take during the day or to take the Amitriptyline at night, whichever works best for me, and start physio on 29th September.  If the pain doesn't get better after that I will be referred for a scan. 

I'm off work on annual leave for the next fortnight after Friday, so will give the tablets a go then.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't know about the drug. I would suggest talking to your GP about it.
I've some hesitation about bringing things up in the past, & going back to people.  I've decided it's best to say about & try to discuss things with all health care professionals.  The practice I'm still working on.

I've had little needs for physios, however found them very good.

I hope it's works out for you.


----------

